# neozdrada- ZTE ZXDSL 852-kto mi pomoze, dostanie cukierka ;)

## peter4

Z tego co wiem, istnieją 2 wersje tego wypierdka, ta jest chyba nowsza i przedstawia się jako 

```
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0483:0138 SGS Thomson Microelectronics
```

Po nitce do kłębka doszedłem do tego, że powinien działać ze sterownikiem unicorn, który jest w pakiecie net-dialup/bewan-adsl. Niestety jestem całkowitym noobem, jeśli chodzi o neostrade i ADSL, więc nie wiem za bardzo co robić dalej. Widziałem mnóstwo poradników dla wypierdków Speedtouch i Eagle, ale do tego albo jest po francusku, albo dla starej wersji, która dziala z innym sterownikiem... Tak więc do rzeczy: złudna nadzieja, że 'modprobe unicorn_usb_atm' załatwi sprawę szybko prysła i utknąłem. Jestem całkiem pewny, że w kernelu wszystko co trzeba powłączałem. czy potrzebuje do tego jakiegoś firmware'u? Jeśli tak to skąd go wziąść? I co potem? 

Z góry dzięki za szybką, uprzejmą i wyczerpującą odpowiedź ( :Laughing: )

I sry, że piszę na forum głównym i tutaj, ale zależy mi na czasie - za jakies 3 dni odcinają mi neta z kablówki  :Confused: 

----------

## arek.k

Nie jestem specem od tych Neo-wypierdków, ale wizja otrzymania cukierka jest na tyle kuszaca, że poszukałem trochę i...

nie wiem co już zrobileś, więc odeślę cię do "dwóch" artykułów. Może coś pomogą:

http://zibik.jogger.pl/2007/03/18/bewan-adsl-pci-st-i-neostrada/

http://tebowicz.blox.pl/2006/06/Neostrada-pod-Linuksem-SagemSpeedtouch.html

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## peter4

Więc ten wypierdek nie potrzebuje żadnego firmware'u? Bo nic tam o nim nie wspominają. Wydaje mi się jednak, że potrzebuje, bo po podłączeniu do kompa, żadna dioda się ni zapala.

----------

## arek.k

Z przytoczonego opisu wynika, że nie. Albo autor o tym zapomniał, albo jest on dostarczany wraz z instalowanymi pakietami.

Ewentualne miejsce dla takiego firmwareu to /lib/firmware (chyba). Jednak zewnętrzny firmware pojawia się tylko przy opisach wykorzystania modułu cxacru.

Podaj wynik 

```
$ lsmod

$ cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

Co instalowałeś?

Rejestwowałeś się już (np. z innego komputera itp.)?

Które diody palą się na modemie? Powinna być tam chyba dioda zasilania, a dodatkowo dioda synchronizacji (czy jak tam ona się nazywa) powinna się palić nawet bez próby nawiazywania połączenia (tylko po podłączeniu usb i wtyczki teledonicznej), ale dokładnie teraz nie pamiętam. Może nie zastosowałeś się do wszystkich zaleceń odnośnie podłączania tego badziewia (filterki na lelefon itp.) - zgaduję.

----------

## Paczesiowa

neostrade w zyciu w rekach mialem przez godzine z czego 5 min starczylo zeby to odpalic. korzystalem z tego: http://student.icis.pcz.pl/~89573/modem/

----------

## XianN

Kurcze, widac, zes nawet na google nie szukal... Wystarczy wpisac "SpeedTouch linux" i masz jako pierwszy link:

http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/

A zeby zrobic sie bardziej dokladnym wpisz "SpeedTouch gentoo".

Jestem pewny, ze znajdziesz wtedy conieco ciekawego.

HINT:

```
# eix speedtouch

* net-dialup/speedtouch

     Available versions:  1.3.1-r2 1.3.1-r3

     Homepage:            http://speedtouch.sf.net/

     Description:         GPL Driver for the Alcatel Speedtouch USB under *nix

* net-dialup/speedtouch-usb

     Available versions:  3.0.1.2-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.speedtouch.com/

     Description:         Firmware and configuration instructions for the kernel-space driver for Alcatel SpeedTouch USB modems

Found 2 matches.
```

Tylko powiedz dlaczego ktos za Ciebie ma szukac? Bo jesli nie potrafisz wpisac prostego hasla w googla, to... sam wiesz, co mam na mysli.

Milego dnia.

----------

## peter4

arek.k => problem właśnie w tym, że po podłączeniu żadna dioda nawet nie mryga, a kernel zauważa tylko, że COŚ zostało podpięte. A jako że neo mam dopiero od 1.04, na razie tylko powgrywałem tylko pare pakietów i przerobiłem kernela, nic więcej nie konfigurowałem. Zakładam, że mimo tego chociaż dioda PWR powinna się zapalić. Więc nie daje /etc/conf.d/net ani lsmod(bo mam wszystko wgrane na sztywno). 

Paczesiowa => to poradnik do starej wersji tego modemu, korzystającej z innego sterownika

XianN => A ja widzę, że tobie albo nie chciało się w ogóle przeczytać mojego posta, albo jesteś na tyle... hmm... mało inteligentny, że nie widzisz różnicy między "SpeedTouch" a "ZTE ZXDSL 852". Nie licz na cukierka. Miłego dnia.  :Laughing: 

----------

## arek.k

1. Specjalnie wyciągnąłem z szafy ten ... który dostałem od tpsa (Sagem) i sprawdziłem. Zaraz po podłączeniu palą mi się obie diody (ma 2 ADSL i PWR), a nie mam zainstalowanego nic pod ten modem, więc wystarczy zasilanie. Na początek poczęstuj nas wynikiem 

```
lsusb
```

Tylko nie rób sobie jaj i nie wklejaj wyniku z jakiegoś howto (tak na wszelki wypadek mówię) tylko dawaj swój wynik  :Wink: . Jeśli urządzenie jest wykrywane, to powinno działać - może diodki sa zje...zepsute.

2. Podaj mi diody (opisy) jakie masz na tym swoim ..., albo lepiej podaj jakiś link ze zdjęciem tego twojego modemu (bo były 2 wersje), to sobie coś poszukam. 

3. Jesteś przekonany, że ten twój modem korzysta z modułu unicorn?

4. Pomijając już kwestie tych diodek daj /usr/src/linux/.config i wyniki:

```
# equery l baselayout

# equery l linux-atm

# equery l ppp

# equery l speedtouch-usb

# equery u ppp
```

----------

## peter4

1. Wynik lsusb (interesująca nas linijka)jest w 1. poście - znaczy się, modem jest wykrywany.

2. Znalazłem tekie zdjęcie : http://p.kalicki.googlepages.com/zxdsl.png (ten po prawej). Diody to o ile pamiętam PWR, DATA i LINK (nie mam mnie teraz w domu)

3. Na dołączonej płycie był katalog 'linux' a w nim ten unicorn - paczki do fedory 2 (bez komentarza...) i źródła, które nie chciały się skompilować. Poza tym gdzieś chyba o tym czytałem, nie pamiętam już gdzie.

Resztę informacji podam jak wrócę za pare godzin do domu.

----------

## arek.k

Jeszcze jak wrócisz do domu, to spojrzyj na ten wątek. Niby jest on na temat tej drugiej wersji modemu, ale mówi o problemach technicznych (czyli co i kiedy powinno się palić, i jakie są tego przyczyny).

Porównaj to z objawami u ciebie.

Jednym słowem, jeśli nie pali się PWR, to lsusb (jeśli wykrywa, to IMHO coś z tym modemem jest nie tak).

Jeśli pali się PWR (lub chociaż system widzi urządzenie), a nie pali się (lub miga) ADSL (LINK itp.) to musisz zainstalować prawidłowy sterownik.

Jeśli pali się PWR i pali się ADSL to musisz się zarejestrować (czyli skonfigurować /etc/conf.d/net odpowiednio do rejestracji), a jeśli jesteś zarejestrowany, to też skonfigurować /etc/conf.d/net pod użytkowanie.

Więc jak wrócisz do domu, to na początek sprawa kontrolek i wykrywania sprzętu (najlepiej zawsze na świeżo, bo może  kabel USB jest uszkodzony i jak sprawdzałeś lsusb, to nie zwróciłeś uwagi na PWR, a teraz sprawdzasz kontrolkę, a nie sprawdzasz lsusb  :Smile: ), a do sterownika przejdziemy później.

No i jeszcze sprawdź w opisie modemu (który masz od tpsa) co która kontrolke oznacza, bo nie mogę znaleźć opisu od tej wersji.

IMHO:

PWR - wiadomo

LINK - ADSL (czy jesteś podłączony do sieci)

DATA - sygnalizuje transfer, ale jeszcze sprawdź.

----------

## XianN

Khem, fakt  :Wink:  Przepraszam, to wynik zlego humoru i zmeczenia (zobacz na godzine o ktorej pisalem...).

Zatem polecam to: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:3wNAmZ9OGCwJ:student.icis.pcz.pl/~89573/modem/+http://student.icis.pcz.pl/~89573/modem/&hl=pl&strip=1 (daje link do cache googla, bo strona sama z siebie nie dzialala jak pisalem tego post).

Powodzenia i milego dnia   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## peter4

Zadzwoniłem na infolinie TP. Nie będę przytaczał całej rozmowy, ale dowiedziałem się tego, że dioda powinna się świecić po podłączeniu do USB, i że "jeśli chodzi o instalację i konfigurację pod Linuksem, muszę sobie sam poradzić". Oczywiście na pudełku Linux figuruje jako wspierany system.

Tak więc albo coś jest nie tak z modemem, albo ten miły pan nie wiedział co gadał (skłaniam się ku drugiej opcji  :Smile:  )

W instrukcji modemu, w sekcji rozwiązywania problemów znalazłem taki punkt:

 *Quote:*   

> Modem nie działa 
> 
> *inne przycyny
> 
>    -System operacyjny nie załadował do modemu sterowników lub wystąpiły błędy w pracy interfejsu USB

 

Więc chyba jednak jest jakiś firmware, jednak we wspominanych paczkach do fedory żadnego nie ma.

Więc najpierw sprawdzę na innym komputerze, czy modem w ogóle działa, potem coś pokombinuję.

W międzyczasie daję config kernela

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-ck1

# Tue Mar 27 19:35:07 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SWAP_PREFETCH=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250_NODEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=y

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

#

# Dongle support

#

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATA is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

CONFIG_PPPOATM=y

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=y

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

CONFIG_N_HDLC=y

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=y

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=y

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=y

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=y

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=y

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_IOMAP_COPY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

Do XianN: Humane errorum est (czy jakoś tak  :Laughing:  ), przyjmuję przeprosiny  :Smile:  . A link który podałeś to to samo co wcześniej podał(a?) Paczesiowa.

----------

## peter4

Dobra, pod windowsem diody zapalają się po wgraniu sterowników. Jestem oficjalnie w kropce. Jakieś pomysły?  :Sad: 

---

Jestem krok dalej. Dopisałem identyfikator modemu do źródeł sterownika (coś podobnego takiego było opisane w poradniku dla starej wersji tego modemu) i teraz zapalają się wszystkie diody. I się świecą. Wszystkie... 

Jest o tyle lepiej, że kernel wypluwa jakieś błędy: 

```

usb 1-3.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-3.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Symbol usb_register_driver is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

Symbol usb_deregister is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

unicorn_usb: v 0.0.0, 17:20:38 Mar 28 2007

unicorn_usb: driver parameters: DebugLevel=0

unicorn_usb: found adapter VendorId 0483, ProductId 0138, driver_info=20174

unicorn_usb: MSW parameters:

ActivationMode=1

ActTimeout=300000

AutoActivation=1

DebugLevel=0

DownstreamRate=3400

unicorn_usb: ExchangeDelay=10

FmPollingRate=1000

g_RefGain=22

g_Teqmode=7

InitTimeout=20000

Interoperability=0

unicorn_usb: LCD_Trig=15000

LOS_LOF_Trig=5000

LoopbackMode=0

MswDebugLevel=2

RetryTime=5000

TrainingDelay=100

unicorn_usb: useRFC019v=0

useRFC029v=8000

useRFC040v=0

useRFC041v=1

setINITIALDAC=0

unicorn_usb: useRFCFixedRate=1

useVCXO=0

_no_TS652=1

useAFE=20174

txPower=14

unicorn_usb: EHCI Host Controller

unicorn_usb: v 0.0.0, 17:20:40 Mar 28 2007

unicorn_usb: PROTOCOL=,VPI=-2,VCI=-2,ENCAPS=

unicorn_usb: MAC=00:73:c7:f0:70:1d

unicorn_attach: register_netdev failed

do_probe: inititalization of ATM driver failed

usbcore: registered new interface driver unicorn_usb

Symbol usb_register_driver is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

Symbol usb_deregister is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

unicorn_usb: v 0.0.0, 17:20:38 Mar 28 2007

unicorn_usb: driver parameters: DebugLevel=0

kobject_add failed for unicorn_usb with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

 [<c021deca>] kobject_add+0x12a/0x1c0

 [<c021e041>] kobject_register+0x21/0x50

 [<c028fb3e>] bus_add_driver+0x6e/0x190

 [<c02c7d64>] usb_register_driver+0x74/0xf0

 [<f10a3046>] unicorn_usb_init+0x46/0x58 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<c01383a5>] sys_init_module+0x155/0x1850

 [<c0102f80>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5d/0x81

 =======================

usbcore: error -17 registering interface        driver unicorn_usb

```

Jeszcze jeden edit: to wyżej było dla modułu unicorn_usb_eth. Z unicorn_usb_atm są jeszcze większe jaja:

```

usb 1-3.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-3.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Symbol usb_register_driver is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

Symbol usb_deregister is being used by a non-GPL module, which will not be allowed in the future

Please see the file Documentation/feature-removal-schedule.txt in the kernel source tree for more details.

unicorn_usb: v 0.0.0, 17:20:38 Mar 28 2007

unicorn_usb: driver parameters: DebugLevel=0

unicorn_usb: found adapter VendorId 0483, ProductId 0138, driver_info=20174

unicorn_usb: MSW parameters:

ActivationMode=1

ActTimeout=300000

AutoActivation=1

DebugLevel=0

DownstreamRate=3400

unicorn_usb: ExchangeDelay=10

FmPollingRate=1000

g_RefGain=22

g_Teqmode=7

InitTimeout=20000

Interoperability=0

unicorn_usb: LCD_Trig=15000

LOS_LOF_Trig=5000

LoopbackMode=0

MswDebugLevel=2

RetryTime=5000

TrainingDelay=100

unicorn_usb: useRFC019v=0

useRFC029v=8000

useRFC040v=0

useRFC041v=1

setINITIALDAC=0

unicorn_usb: useRFCFixedRate=1

useVCXO=0

_no_TS652=1

useAFE=20174

txPower=14

unicorn_usb: EHCI Host Controller

alloc_obj: kmalloc failed,size=-392061468,type=abc0

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000001

 printing eip:

f12c6d51

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: unicorn_usb_atm(P) snd_rtctimer snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq it87 hwmon_vid i2c_isa eeprom fuse nvidia(P) snd_via82xx snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd parport_pc parport i2c_viapro

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<f12c6d51>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010082   (2.6.20-ck1 #14)

EIP is at xsm_ident+0x61/0xe0 [unicorn_usb_atm]

eax: 00000004   ebx: 00000286   ecx: 00000004   edx: 00000001

esi: ec277e70   edi: 00000001   ebp: e8a18000   esp: e8a19d60

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 4371, ti=e8a18000 task=effaf590 task.ti=e8a18000)

Stack: e8a19d6c f12c4b61 f12d97b0 ec277e60 00000001 00000000 f130f1b4 00000000

       e8a19da0 f12a43a6 f12d65fe 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

       e8a19de0 f127a7f8 00000000 e8a19dd4 f12cd820 f12cd98f ec27a5c0 ec27a5c0

Call Trace:

 [<f12c4b61>] alloc_obj+0x151/0x160 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12a43a6>] _ZN19InterfaceProtectionC1Ev+0x16/0x50 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f127a7f8>] AMSW_Modem_SW_Init+0x28/0x180 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12ca43d>] unicorn_atm_startdevice+0x1d/0x80 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12c71f4>] msw_init+0x14/0x140 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12ca614>] unicorn_attach+0xa4/0x1b0 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12c2582>] probe_unicorn_usb+0x502/0x860 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<c02c829b>] usb_probe_interface+0x6b/0xb0

 [<c0290283>] really_probe+0x53/0x140

 [<c02903b9>] driver_probe_device+0x49/0xc0

 [<c036bc21>] klist_next+0x61/0xd0

 [<c0290536>] __driver_attach+0x76/0x80

 [<c028f7da>] bus_for_each_dev+0x3a/0x60

 [<c0290136>] driver_attach+0x16/0x20

 [<c02904c0>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x80

 [<c028fb4b>] bus_add_driver+0x7b/0x190

 [<c02c7d64>] usb_register_driver+0x74/0xf0

 [<f117e046>] unicorn_usb_init+0x46/0x58 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<c01383a5>] sys_init_module+0x155/0x1850

 [<c0102f80>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5d/0x81

 =======================

Code: 0c 8b 00 3d 68 f4 30 f1 89 44 24 0c 74 2c 8b 4c 24 0c 81 79 08 c2 ab 00 00 75 e2 8b 7c 24 10 89 ce b8 04 00 00 00 83 c6 10 89 c1 <f3> a6 75 ce 8b 4c 24 0c 31 f6 89 4d 00 eb 05 be 01 00 00 00 53

EIP: [<f12c6d51>] xsm_ident+0x61/0xe0 [unicorn_usb_atm] SS:ESP 0068:e8a19d60

 <6>note: modprobe[4371] exited with preempt_count 1

BUG: scheduling while atomic: modprobe/0x10000001/4371

 [<c036c0a1>] schedule+0x391/0x500

 [<c0118366>] __cond_resched+0x16/0x40

 [<c036c35a>] cond_resched+0x2a/0x40

 [<c014e412>] unmap_vmas+0x482/0x4d0

 [<c01510e9>] exit_mmap+0x69/0xf0

 [<c011a032>] mmput+0x32/0xb0

 [<c011ef3d>] do_exit+0xdd/0x840

 [<c011cb5b>] printk+0x1b/0x20

 [<c01044d2>] die+0x222/0x230

 [<c0116d91>] do_page_fault+0x2d1/0x610

 [<c0116ac0>] do_page_fault+0x0/0x610

 [<c036dee4>] error_code+0x74/0x7c

 [<f12c6d51>] xsm_ident+0x61/0xe0 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12c4b61>] alloc_obj+0x151/0x160 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12a43a6>] _ZN19InterfaceProtectionC1Ev+0x16/0x50 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f127a7f8>] AMSW_Modem_SW_Init+0x28/0x180 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12ca43d>] unicorn_atm_startdevice+0x1d/0x80 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12c71f4>] msw_init+0x14/0x140 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12ca614>] unicorn_attach+0xa4/0x1b0 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<f12c2582>] probe_unicorn_usb+0x502/0x860 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<c02c829b>] usb_probe_interface+0x6b/0xb0

 [<c0290283>] really_probe+0x53/0x140

 [<c02903b9>] driver_probe_device+0x49/0xc0

 [<c036bc21>] klist_next+0x61/0xd0

 [<c0290536>] __driver_attach+0x76/0x80

 [<c028f7da>] bus_for_each_dev+0x3a/0x60

 [<c0290136>] driver_attach+0x16/0x20

 [<c02904c0>] __driver_attach+0x0/0x80

 [<c028fb4b>] bus_add_driver+0x7b/0x190

 [<c02c7d64>] usb_register_driver+0x74/0xf0

 [<f117e046>] unicorn_usb_init+0x46/0x58 [unicorn_usb_atm]

 [<c01383a5>] sys_init_module+0x155/0x1850

 [<c0102f80>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5d/0x81

 =======================

```

Myślicie, że uwzględnią reklamacje, jak do nich pójdę, powiem że nie działa i zażądam innego modemu?

----------

## arek.k

 *peter4 wrote:*   

> Myślicie, że uwzględnią reklamacje, jak do nich pójdę, powiem że nie działa i zażądam innego modemu?

 

Raczej wątpię - to tpsa, ale możesz spróbować.

Może spróbuj włączyć opcje jądra:

```
Networking --->

   Networking options --->

      [*] Classical IP over ATM

      [M] RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols
```

Chociaż trudno mi powiedzieć, w czym problem.

A sprawdzałeś, czy wogóle to badziewie działa? Widziałem podobne błędy (usbcore: error -17 registering interface ...), ale sprzęt działał. Sprawdź, jeśli diody się palą, tzn. że modem uzyskał (moim zdaniem) łączność z siecią tpsa, więc może uda ci się go uruchomić.

Innych pomysłów niestety na razie brak. Oczywiście jest jeszcze sprawa modułów. Jeśli coś wkompilujesz w jądro (zamiast jako moduł) to program-skrypt może się wywalać, bo nie będzie mógł załadować modułu, a sprzęt (lub usługa) będzie działać, bo masz to już w jądrze. Ale to tylko przykład (kiedyś miałem taki przypadek z VPN).

----------

## peter4

Włączyłem te opcje i dalej to samo - diody świecą się wszystkie i wygląda mi to na regulaminową zwiechę modemu. W windowsie po podłączeniu i załadowaniu sterowników świeciła się PWR i mrugała LINK. Chyba trzeba będzie tymczasowo złożyć broń...

Tak czy inaczej dzięki za całą pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

moze jednak sprawdz to cxacru

----------

## peter4

Sprawdzałem, przy próbie wgrania firmware'u zawiesza cały podsystem USB

----------

## robakpiotr

Wiec ja zrobilem sobie internet z tym modemem pod Ubuntu, ale szczerze mowiac wolalbym korzystac z Gentoo, a modul do tego modemu nazywa sie unicorn-usb (tego po prawej ze zdjecia. jesli ktos chce to walic pw albo maila to wysle).

Fajnie by bylo gdyby udalo nam sie wspolnie jakos zrobic ten modem pod Gentoo

----------

## peter4

Ja poradziłem sobie z tym inaczej - pożyczyłem od kumpla speedtoucha  :Wink:  A co sie dzieje w gentoo z unicorn_usb wkleiłem w którymś z poprzednich postów. Może to sprawa kernela, nei wiem.

----------

## robakpiotr

sam mam ten *&!#^#@^ modem i chetnie korzystalbym z Gentoo. Ale korzystanie z Linuksa warunkuje dostepem do internetu...  Ktos moze wie jak ten modem zrobic pod Gentoo?

----------

## Paczesiowa

no to panowie wisicie mi paczke mentosow:] 12h nad tym gownem siedzialem...

```
wget http://ubuneo.ubuntulinux.eu/ubuneo_src-1.0.tar.bz2

bunzip2 ubuneo_src-1.0.tar.bz2

tar xf ubuneo_src-1.0.tar

cd ubuneo_src/sterowniki/

tar xzf unicorn-neo.tar.gz

cd unicorn-neo

make modules

make modules_install

```

mozliwe ze wersja kernela moze wplynac na to czy sie moduly skompiluja. na 2.6.21 nie chcialy sie (ale na desktopie na ktorym w kernelu nie bylo nawet ppp wiec cholera wie) za to na servie z 2.6.19 wszystko sie ladnie skompilowalo.

konfiguracja:

```
emerge rp-pppoe

pppoe-setup
```

jak sie bedzie bytal o interfejs modemu to jak podpowiedz (np. eth0) wskazuje podajemy dsl0.

teraz podlaczamy modem, modprobujemy unicorn_usb_eth (tak eth nie zadne atm, atm nie jest w ogole potrzebne ani w kernelu ani we flagach ppp) i magicznie

```
pppoe-start

pppoe-status

pppoe-stop
```

 mamy dzialajaca neozdrade. 

nie wiem czego to wina natomiast pod linuxem mam ping np do onetu gorszy o 10ms niz pod windowsem.

EDIT: poprawione komendy.

----------

## Paczesiowa

powyzszy sposob po tygodniu przestal dzialac. dzialalo to i na servie i na laptopie i pewnego dnia przestalo i tu i tu dzialac. nawet (az tak mi brakowalo pomyslow) reisntalka gentoo nie pomogla. na ubuntu ciagle smiga:/ 

za to mam dla was inne swietne howto: dzwonimy pod 0800102102 i mowimy ze nam modem nie dziala pod linuxem i chcemy wymienic na jakikolwiek inny. tego samego dnia (jezeli zdazymy) udajemy sie do telepunktu i wymieniamy za friko modem. ja dostalem sagema, postawilem go w minute (jaka przyjemnosc jak sie czlowiek nie j**ie kilkadziesiat godzin) i w nagrode mam pingi nizsze o 20 niz na tamtym.

----------

## peter4

ja nie wiem w jakim stopniu działa to twoje howto, ale jak tam dzwoniłem to ten miły pan bardzo uprzejmie mi wyjaśnił że TPSA ma w dupie to, że ich modem nie działa i że moge ich cmoknąć...

aha - dzisiaj chciałem spróbować jeszcze raz (a nuż naprawili) a tu niespodzianka(?):

```
* This driver is not compatible with kernel versions >= 2.6.20 and it cannot be fixed

 * by anyone else than Bewan (see Gentoo bug #174013).

 * As a Bewan customer, you should ask them to fix the problem.
```

Dobranoc...

----------

## Paczesiowa

tpsy nie znasz? zadzwon jeszcze ze 2 razu i z kims innym pogadaj, moze trafisz na kogos milszego.

----------

## michalsrodek

Jakoś tak przypadkiem trafiłem na to forum  :Wink: . Jeśli chodzi o ten modem na chipsecie thompsona to sa sterowniki unicorn ale nie kompilują sie one na kernelu 2.6.22.  Trochę pokombinowalem w źródłach i w koncu poszło. Wiecej informacji jak skonfigurować sieć pod http://srodek.info/blog/18/ZTE-ZXDSL-852-pod-linuksem

Całość kompilowałem pod openSUSE ale myśle ze pod gentoo tez nie powinno być większych problemów.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## _sil

Witam!

Trochę stary wątek odgrzebuję, ale może przyda się to innym "szczęśliwym" posiadaczom modemu ZXDSL 852.

Sprawa pierwsza: moduły z pakietu bewan-adsl *oczywiście* nie działają. Ogólnie nie da się znależć sterowników producenta do tego modemu bo modem jest "no name", nikt tego nie produkuje i w ogóle nie istnieje   :Very Happy: . Próby kompilacji jakichkolwiek modułów pod nowszym kernelem kończą się niepowodzeniem (pakiety binarne do fedory pominę milczeniem). Przechodzącąc do rzeczy:

- istnieją! sterowniki do tego modemu, kompatybilne z nowszymi kernelami, dają się kompilować, modem się synchronizuje, idzie nawiązać połączenie, net "chula" aż miło :<: nie są to sterowniki open-source, część jest jako kod źródłowy, w pyte, ale to "coś" co steruje modemem, to jest binarka, i386, zapomnij o np. amd64

- "magiczny" pakiet, który posiadam, łączy się tylko, i wyłącznie, w trybie PPPoE (PPPoE   + neo = dziwnie?) (weź to ogarnij   :Smile: )

- łączenie ww tym trybie trwa czasami moment czasami reboot  + x minut

- żeby modem pracował/używał/łączył  przy użyciu PPPOaTM (zestawienie poł. w 3s) przerób Makefile, kombinuj,  ale da się zrobić (połączenie = 3s != 3 dni   :Razz: )

Ale generalnie da się uruchomić ten modem pod gentoo, synchronizacja + diody   :Very Happy:  + połączenie. Tylko małe  ale. Transfer  jest OK, max łącza (wget), ale w przeglądarce otworzyć wp.pl = 10min :<. Na windzie (wybaczcie) kilka ms.

DLA GRACZY: modem daje +20ms do opóźnienia.

Moja skromna rada, kupić router, inny modem.

Taka ciekowostka, infolinia TP.

ja> Mogę wymienić ten modem? (nie działa pod lin itp.)

tp> może pan sobie kupić na alllegro

ja>   :Very Happy: 

Jeżeli są zainteresowani to zapraszam po sterowniki, konfigurację urządzenia, itp. żeby ruszyć pod gentoo  :Wink: 

P.S.

kupcie router :<

----------

## matiit

Może masz inne DNSy... Spróbuj z openDNS...

----------

